# 2nd Saturday Coyote Creek Cruise to the Coast, (or Bike to Brunch at the Beach)



## jwm (Jan 3, 2011)

This will be of interest to those in So. Cal. in the North Orange County/ Southeast Los Angeles county area.


Join us for a cruise down the Coyote Creek Bikeway. Here's a chance to break out the 'riders' for some smooth easy miles.  We will meet at 8:00 am Saturday, January 8th at

Frontier Park
Corner of Foster Road and Marquardt Ave.
La Mirada, CA.
(see map)

The trail begins about a block west of the park. We will leave at 9:00 am. The trip to Seal Beach takes a couple of hours, give or take. Destination is the River's End Cafe for lunch. Return trip whenever we're ready...






JWM


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks interesting...maybe...


----------



## jwm (Jan 7, 2011)

Mary and I will be at Frontier Park 8:00 am tomorrow. We have a small group of folks ready to ride (we hope). We'll have a pot of coffee, and maybe even a stale donut  or two while we're waiting.

JWM


----------



## mason_man (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey jwm your bike ride sounds nice,wish i could join you but my bikes are motorized.i've used that path before to visit family all the way down to los alamitos with the whizzer. i know i know but it was oh so nice.no traffic no lights.i'm going to have to find a old bike so i can get out with you folks.keep us posted and maybe some pics.Thanks Ray


----------



## jwm (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, the first Coyote Creek Cruise to the Coast was a smashing success for Mary and me with 100% attendance!

That is- everyone backed out, except the two of us.
 No worries. (More donuts for meeee!p

 So I broke out my trusty Heavy Duti, Mary saddled up her comfort bike, and we went for it under cloudy, but stunningly beautiful skies. We braved the cool weather, light wind, and hordes of costumed  road bikers whizzing past us at absolutely undignified speed. Two easy hours later, we arrived at The River's End Cafe, and parked among people who had never seen a coaster brake, much less a bicycle made of American steel. Conversations about global warming, and the crunching of green salads stopped abruptly when I ordered a bacon cheese burger. One couple picked up their helmets and moved to a table at the other side of the room lest someone think they were sitting with meat eaters. (Remember this _is_ California.) 
The River's End Cafe has good service, and a great cheeseburger. By the time we finished the wind was coming up.
We had that big soft hand pushing us along all the way home. The return trip took just over an hour and a half.  Hooray for the on shore wind!
Anyway- we're going to do it again second Saturday in February (2/12/11). I hope the remaining donuts don't get too stale...
And Ray (aka mason_man) : send me a PM. We got spares.

JWM


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds like a good time...couldn't make it this time but will continue to keep an eye out for info for the next ride...


----------



## mason_man (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi JWM PM sent


----------



## jwm (Jan 16, 2011)

*First un-official ride of the Coyote Creek Raiders*

Mary and I were pleasantly surprised this last week when a couple of the folks who missed last week's cruise said they were game to go this weekend. To make things better, we got one of these little "false summers" that pop up in So. Cal, and Saturday morning arrived with clear skies, and almost 80 degree temps. So,  after some fumbling around, a quick run back to the house to get Mary's phone, several pit stops, and bike checks, we arrived at Frontier park a half hour late, and met up with Laurie and Wayne. Much to our surprise they brought along their teen aged sons and a couple of the the kids' friends. One of the kids showed up with a 20" BMX bike. We hit the trail around ten with a group of eight riders.
There is nothing like hanging around teen agers to make you realize how old and slow you get once you're staring down the barrels of your 60th birthday. I'm there thinkin' like- hey I'm bad. I'll ride the wheels off these kids.

Well, no.

While we- um *mature* (that's not it- I'm old, but not mature) riders were content to make a rest stop at the halfway point, the kids used the time to do calisthenics, dance steps, and wind sprints. We decided to just let the kids run ahead, and that was the last we saw of them before the crossing down near El Dorado park. They held back with us the rest of the way down, and we ended up with two tables at the River's End Cafe.
 We ate, smoked, and relaxed for an hour or so while the kids played frisbee, and raced each other to the water and back, and generally reminded us what real energy looks like. Laurie, and her friend Wayne are not experienced riders, and the trip back up the trail caused them both to push outside their comfort zones. But, much to their credit, they made it without a peep. (although they are in possession of sore cheeks this morning) The kid on the BMX got a flat, so we left the whole gang at the halfway point, and went back with the truck to bring 'em all home.
All in all it was a blast.
We'll be going again on Feb. 12.

JWM


----------



## mason_man (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm going to try to make this one.Gotta get that tandem now forsure!


----------



## jwm (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a bump here- We'll be taking the cruise again on February 12. 
8:00 am coffee 
9:00am we roll.
 I hope to see some of you all for the ride.

JWM


----------



## jwm (Mar 1, 2011)

Next ride March 12, for any who are interested.
The donuts may not last another month, but we'll reheat the coffee one more time.


JWM


----------



## mason_man (Mar 13, 2011)

Yesterdays ride was great,over cast all day long,lunch at Rivers End was great as well.My wife made the ride as well she said she had a great time and going next month.Thanks John and Mary.   Ray and Dolores


----------



## jwm (Mar 13, 2011)

Right back atcha' Ray. Mary and I have not had so much fun in since forever. Looking forward to the next cruise.

JWM


----------

